
Emoto – AI Robotic Sidekick Concept - gtm1260
http://emotoai.com
======
sharemywin
That was kinda creepy. I'm not sure I want my phone to awaken and have eyes
looking at me.

~~~
sharemywin
The platform itself was kinda cool but does it charge my phone while it's
moving it around.

